# MKIV Jetta fog light question



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

So I have had this 2002 Jetta GLS and the fog lights have never worked. I have had three different sets of headlights on the car one eBay aftermarket set that came on the car when I bought I and two sets of e-codes I installed myself. My car is fully loaded and it should've had fogs so I am wondering if is there a particular fuse or relay for the dogs on these cars (I looked and couldn't find one, I also have pulled all of my fuses and they are all okay). I thought that perhaps my US spec switch was malfunctioning (fog light portion), so i purchased an euro switch and still nothing. Bulbs are brand new and the e-codes are maybe 10 months old. 

Car in question:










Thanks in advance :beer:


Sent from my toolbox using pliers and a screwdriver.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Yes, there should be two fuses and a relay.

Let's start with this - does the fog light on the switch light when you turn the fogs on?

Then, does the relay click when you turn the headlights on and switch back and forth from low beams to high beams?


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

dennisgli said:


> Yes, there should be two fuses and a relay.
> 
> Let's start with this - does the fog light on the switch light when you turn the fogs on?
> 
> Then, does the relay click when you turn the headlights on and switch back and forth from low beams to high beams?


The foglight indicator does turn on on the headlight switch:










Now as far as the clicking I'll check and listen for it. Is the relay located under the hood in that black box? 


Thank you very much!!! :beer:


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

No. the relay is under the dash.

Golf/Jetta IV Relay List


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

dennisgli said:


> No. the relay is under the dash.
> 
> Golf/Jetta IV Relay List


Awesome!!! I'll get on it tonight. I really appreciate your help!!


----------

